# Searching for a lawyer residing in Italy for advice



## Gtdonna (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone on this forum familiar with Italian laws especially in the field of Immigration? Searching for someone in Italy who can give me legal advice. Thanks much.

Will PM details, do not want to put much information out on the general forum.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You might find some help here: https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/italy-list-of-lawyers

Click the link titled "Italy – List of Lawyers and translators" to download the document.


----------

